# I haven't been posting much recently.....



## garcia3441 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have felt like shit for the past few weeks. I woke up last Tuesday with laryngitis, thankfully Wednesday was a doctor day. After a CT scan the doctor told me that there is a tumor pressing against the nerve in my larynx, and he doesn't know when or if I'll get my voice back.

I also have a tumor on the nerve that runs from the spinal cord to my left leg that is causing all my back pain.

I have contacted St. John's Cancer Center about possible Cyberknife treatment.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 14, 2008)

God...

My thoughts are with you man! I wish you the best. 

What is this Cyberknife treatment?


----------



## daybean (Feb 14, 2008)

sounds like theyre going to cut some infected tissue out. get better


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW, that sucks man. 

I hope you will be able to get some positive results from this Cyberknife treatment.


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 14, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> God...
> 
> My thoughts are with you man! I wish you the best.
> 
> What is this Cyberknife treatment?



Radiosurgery/Radiotherapy CyberKnife Society


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 14, 2008)

Shit dude, that's pretty crappy with everything else you've gone through. Fingers crossed it gets sorted soon for you


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Michael (Feb 14, 2008)

Take care man.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 14, 2008)

Again


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike, as always you have my support and prayers for your health. I really hope you have some positive news soon, and encourage you to maintain the best attitude you can. 


Keep your spirits up, as much as you can. You wanna post more stupid jokes, I'll happily read 'em.


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2008)

Sweet mother. 

Time to kick some more ass, Mike!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 14, 2008)

Man just can't catch a break it seems!  My thoughts and prayers are with you to kick some ass bro!  I hope they get you fixed up ASAP.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Garcia, hope you get better.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 14, 2008)

Best of luck to you, Garcia. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Regor (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck Mike!

(Are you talking about the St. John's in MI? Or is there another St. John's in AK?)


Also, did you ever talk to your doctors about the DCA?


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2008)

that bites. bite back!


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 14, 2008)

Regor said:


> Good luck Mike!
> 
> (Are you talking about the St. John's in MI? Or is there another St. John's in AK?)
> 
> ...



The CyberKnife


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 15, 2008)

I had noticed that you weren't around much these days - unfortunately, this was just the sort of explanation I half-expected.

Stay strong, Mike. Major healing vibes your way, and thanks a lot for giving us an update.


----------



## Sentient (Feb 19, 2008)

Dude, here's wishing you the best, and hoping you feel real better, real soon.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 19, 2008)

We haven't had much news lately... Really hope everything is ok.


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 19, 2008)

Please give us a word or two if you can, Mike. Getting a bit worried, here.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 19, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Please give us a word or two if you can, Mike. Getting a bit worried, here.



+1


----------



## playstopause (Mar 19, 2008)

I really hope him not posting is not a bad sign... It's been a while now.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 15, 2008)

Somebody heard anything?


----------



## Abhorred (Apr 15, 2008)

I was actually going to bump this tonight, too. 

Please, please post something, Mike.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 16, 2008)

I was thinking about him the other day too... hope everything is okay.


----------



## Michael (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been too lately. Getting quite worried.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone have an e-mail or anything for him?


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2008)

supermod?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 18, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Does anyone have an e-mail or anything for him?



PM sent to a mod.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 18, 2008)

Update : got the email (thanks Metal Ken!  Normally, mods wouldn't give it but since it's a unique situation...).

I could send a word on belhalf of all ss.org members, asking him if he's ok and all... To give us a sign.

I was planning on sending it tonight, so in the meantime, somebody wants to say / know something special that i'll include in the e-mail?


----------



## Sentient (Apr 18, 2008)

playstopause said:


> I could send a word on belhalf of all ss.org members, asking him if he's ok and all... To give us a sign.



I think that would be great right there, just to know that... you know, he's ok. It's been a couple of months, and he's just got friends here that are concerned about him, and wishing him the very best. 

Tell him we miss him and he's being thought of by fellow guitarists throughout the world...


----------



## XEN (Apr 18, 2008)

Amen to that! Tell him he's in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Groff (Apr 18, 2008)

Geez....
I hope he's alright, and have just been busy or something...


----------



## playstopause (Apr 20, 2008)

Update : I've sent him the e-mail last friday night...

It goes something like this : 

_Hi Garcia!

It's "Playstopause", from Sevenstring.org.
Me and several members have been wondering how you've
been lately and were getting a little worried about
you since you haven't posted in a while.

So, this is just a short message to tell you you're in
our thoughts and prayers and we really hope everything
is ok with you.

Give us a sign if you can!
Take care and hope to see you back soon!

_


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Apr 20, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


>



+1


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope everything's okay.


----------



## Abhorred (Apr 21, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Update : I've sent him the e-mail last friday night...
> 
> It goes something like this :
> 
> ...



Thank you for doing this. I really hope we hear from Mike soon...


----------



## Kotex (Apr 21, 2008)

Jeez...this really sucks. I hope he's okay.


----------



## forelander (Apr 28, 2008)

Anything?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 28, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Sentient (Apr 28, 2008)

This is the big downside to friendships/communication via the Internet. Sometimes folks simply vanish. If it were a buddy that lived nearby, you could just drive over & make sure everything's ok. But when your only contact is through the internet, and if you don't have a backup contact... 

I see this happen from time to time on Bike Forums, where a popular posting cyclist will suddenly stop posting for a while and folks start worrying that he or she has been hit by a car, etc. And occasionally, that turns out to be the case. Sometimes, if a spouse or family member knew how the person was about posting on a board, they will post using the usual poster's id, and inform others, etc.... But that seems a bit rare. 

Here's continuing to send good thoughts & prayers Garcia's way...


----------



## Abhorred (May 2, 2008)

PSP, thanks again for contacting Mike. I can only hope you'll hear back from him one of these days.

Cheers to you all for popping in this thread and checking up. Forums lose long-term members all the time, but a case like this really brings some humanity to it.

Mike, I truly hope you're fighting out there.


----------



## Popsyche (May 3, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> PSP, thanks again for contacting Mike. I can only hope you'll hear back from him one of these days.
> 
> Cheers to you all for popping in this thread and checking up. Forums lose long-term members all the time, but a case like this really brings some humanity to it.
> 
> Mike, I truly hope you're fighting out there.



+1


----------



## noodles (May 3, 2008)

Damn, this is killing me. Garcia's a good egg, and has been an important part of the forum for a very long time. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 3, 2008)

For those of you who subscribed to this thread... Here's the news we were affraid to find out...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/63817-garcia3441-r-i-p.html


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Aug 4, 2008)




----------

